

Why did Koding Switch From Node.js to Go? - bovermyer
http://www.quora.com/Node-js/Why-did-Koding-switch-from-Node-js-to-Go

======
cordite
In the end, I did not learn anything new.

Though I share some of these fears with node after making a few projects.

I would like to learn Go, but Haskell currently catches my eye, despite the
lack of hype.

------
etanazir
tldr; 'this controversy caught your eye? then please sign up for Koding'
....nginx is 80x faster for serving big text files; node.js has had a
difficult to trace memory leak; JavaScript tough to unit test; 30 years of
computer science are ignored by JavaScript but integral to Go; Go is awesome
and stable.

------
mgr86
sign in w/ google or fb? no thanks.

~~~
seguer
A neat little trick I learned here on HN is to add ?share=1 to the end of the
URL to bypass that.

[http://www.quora.com/Node-js/Why-did-Koding-switch-from-
Node...](http://www.quora.com/Node-js/Why-did-Koding-switch-from-Node-js-to-
Go?share=1)

~~~
cordite
Thanks for sharing a proper link.

